# I am now in a hotel stranded



## Alexandra (May 28, 2010)

Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι αστείο, μπορεί και όχι τόσο αστείο. Έλαβα αυτό το email από μια υπέργηρη γνωστή μου Ελληνοαμερικανίδα, που δήθεν βρίσκεται στην Αγγλία, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα αμφιβάλλω αν είναι σε θέση πλέον να βγαίνει από το σπίτι της, στην Καλιφόρνια. Βέβαια, μπορεί το email της να γράφει Pelagia, αλλά όλοι οι γνωστοί ξέρουμε ότι την λένε Peggy.

I'm writing this with tears in my eyes. I came down here to Wales United Kingdom for a short vacation unfortunately i was mugged at the park of the hotel where i stayed. cash credit card and cell were stolen off me but luckily for me i still have my passports with me.
I've been to the embassy and the Police here but they're not helping issues at all and my flight leaves in less than 3hrs from now but am having problems settling the hotel bills and the hotel manager won't let me leave until i settle the bills.
I'm freaked out at the moment.
Pelagia... 

Δυστυχώς είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα αυτή η "κατάληψη" των λογαριασμών Hotmail από σπαμεράδες και απατεώνες, λόγω του γεγονότος ότι κάποιοι χρήστες χρησιμοποιούν γελοιωδώς εύκολα passwords.
Αν δεν φοβόμουν ότι θα ξεκινήσει σπαμοεκστρατεία στο email μου, θα απαντούσα κάτι. Π.χ. "Δεν είναι μαζί σου ο Τζο;" Ο απατεώνας θα απαντήσει κάποια βλακεία, αλλά εγώ ξέρω ότι ο άντρας της ο Τζο έχει πεθάνει.


----------



## Ambrose (May 28, 2010)

Αισθάνομαι καλύτερα που το κοινοποίησες, γιατί έλαβα πρόσφατα ένα παρόμοιο από παλιά γνωστή που ζητούσε διάφορα και αναρωτιόμουν αν ήταν δικό της ή τι στο καλό έπαθε;


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2010)

Μπορούμε να το μετακινήσουμε σε χωριστό νήμα, για να προειδοποιήσουμε και μελλοντικά θύματα της απάτης — ενδεχομένως όχι θύματα με τη σημασία ότι θα σπεύσουν να στείλουν βοήθεια στον απατεώνα, αλλά με τη σημασία ότι το μήνυμα θα τους ταράξει μέχρι να ανακαλύψουν ότι πρόκειται για άλλη μια νιγηριανή απάτη.

Εγώ είχα πάρει τέτοιο μήνυμα τον Νοέμβριο του 2008 από αγγλόφωνο μέλος του φόρουμ που γνωρίζει και ελληνικά. Το περιεχόμενο, πανομοιότυπο. Ο τίτλος "i need your help", με πεζό Ι.

Hope you are doing good, I am in a hurry writing this to you I traveled for a friend's wedding ceremony in Nigeria but i have found myself in a critical condition. I have not been able to locate his resident, my credit card and small bag have got stolen. I am now in a hotel stranded. I will appreciate it if you could assist me with some money so i can settle the hotel bills and buy a ticket back home. I will reimburse you as soon as i am back please. Hope to hear from you soon.​
Τα αγγλικά ήταν κάτω από το επίπεδο του μέλους και οι περιστάσεις εντελώς απίθανες. Έστειλα στο μέλος ένα μήνυμα στα ελληνικά και ο απατεώνας επανέλαβε τα ίδια, δείχνοντας ότι δεν έχει καταλάβει τι του έγραψα στα ελληνικά:

Hope you are doing good, I am in a hurry writing this to you I traveled for a friend's wedding ceremony in Nigeria but i have found myself in a critical condition. I have not been able to locate his resident, my credit card and small bag have got stolen. I am now in a hotel stranded. I will appreciate it if you could assist me with some money so i can settle the hotel bills and buy a ticket back home. I will reimburse you as soon as i am back please. Hope to hear from you soon.​
Του ξανάγραψα στα ελληνικά επειδή είχα αρχίσει να το διασκεδάζω, οπότε μου έστειλε το παρακάτω:

Nick, Παρακαλώ, θα πρέπει να καταλάβουν ότι οι υπολογιστές του ξενοδοχείου δεν μπορούν να κάνουν εγγραφή στη γλώσσα, αλλά θα προσπαθήσω. Δεν έχω φάει κάθε γεύμα από χθες, το ξενοδοχείο έχει αρνηθεί να στείλει τα γεύματα στο δωμάτιό μου γιατί δεν της πληρωμής για τους λογαριασμούς τους. Μπορείτε παρακαλώ να μου στείλει κάποια χρήματα, ώστε να μπορώ να πληρώσει κάποια χρήματα για το ξενοδοχείο για τα γεύματα και να καλέσετε σε κάποια άλλα άτομα να μου στείλει χρήματα. ελπίζω να σας ακούσουμε σύντομα.​
Hilarious?


----------



## Alexandra (May 28, 2010)

Έφτιαξα έναν καινούργιο λογαριασμό Hotmail και απάντησα στον απατεώνα "Pelagia". Της προσφέρω τη βοήθειά μου, και ρωτάω αν είναι μαζί της ο Τζο.


----------



## SBE (May 28, 2010)

Και φυσικά η Ουαλλία δεν έχει αμερικανική πρεσβεία, το πολύ να έχει κανένα προξενείο, κι αυτό απίθανο μου φαίνεται. 
Εγώ σβήνω με το πρώτο κάθε μήνυμα με τίτλο I need your help.


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2010)

Μπα, βελτιώθηκαν τα ελληνικά των απατεώνων, δεν μεταφράζουν πια με μηχανή (ποιο καλόπαιδο τούς έκανε τη μετάφραση, άραγε...).

Από τα Νέα:

«Ηµουν στο εξωτερικό για επαγγελµατικό ταξίδι, όταν διάφοροι φίλοι µου άρχισαν να µου τηλεφωνούν και µε αγωνία να µε ρωτούν τι µου έχει συµβεί και πόσα χρήµατα χρειάζοµαι. Μόλις ξεπέρασα το πρώτο σοκ κατάλαβα πως είχα πέσει θύµα απάτης στο Ιντερνετ».

Η φωτογράφος Μάρω Κουρή προστέθηκε στη λίστα των θυµάτων του νέου τύπου της νιγηριανής απάτης, που µετράει ήδη αρκετές εκατοντάδες «θύµατα» στην Ελλάδα και αρκετές χιλιάδες ευρώ που κατέληξαν στην τσέπη των επιτήδειων.

Οσοι βρίσκονταν στη λίστα των επαφών του ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδροµείου που διατηρούσε η κ. Κουρή στο Υahoo, έλαβαν ταυτόχρονα το ίδιο µήνυµα. «Επρεπε να έρθω στην Αγγλία για επείγουσες δουλειές. Κλέφτες όµως µπήκαν στο ξενοδοχείο µου και µου έκλεψαν τη βαλίτσα, το πορτοφόλι και όλα µου τα προσωπικά έγγραφα. Η πρεσβεία µού έδωσε µόνο ταξιδιωτικά έγγραφα. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω µαζί το τηλέφωνό µου και οι τηλεφωνικές γραµµές του ξενοδοχείου χάλασαν µετά τη ληστεία. Ετσι µπορείτε να µε βρείτε µόνο µέσω email. Σας παρακαλώ, στείλτε µου 1.500 λίρες ή όποιο άλλο ποσό µπορείτε και θα σας τα επιστρέψω όταν γυρίσω πίσω. Ο πιο ασφαλής και σίγουρος τρόπος για να πάρω τα χρήµατα είναι να µου τα στείλετε µέσω της Western Union Μoney».

Τουλάχιστον ένας φίλος της κ. Κουρή έπεσε θύµα των αετονύχηδων του Διαδικτύου. «Δεν κατάφερε να επικοινωνήσει µαζί µου και θεώρησε πως όντως µου είχε συµβεί ό,τι περιγραφόταν στο µήνυµα. Ετσι έστειλε λεφτά στους απατεώνες».

Οι κακοποιοί στην περίπτωση της κ. Κουρή εκµεταλλεύτηκαν τη βιασύνη της να δώσει προσωπικά της στοιχεία χωρίς προηγουµένως να τσεκάρει το περιεχόµενο ενός µηνύµατος που θεωρητικά της εστάλη από τον πάροχο της ηλεκτρονικής της αλληλογραφίας. «*Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις αποστέλλεται στον κάτοχο ενός email ένα µήνυµα όπου η εταιρεία του λέει πως θα κάνει αναβάθµιση του λογαριασµού και ζητάει τον κωδικό πρόσβασης*. Αν ο χρήστης δώσει τον κωδικό άνοιξε απευθείας την πόρτα στους απατεώνες», λέει στα «ΝΕΑ» ανώτερος αξιωµατικός της Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήµατος. Οι αστυνοµικοί συνιστούν σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις να αλλάξει η διεύθυνση του ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδροµείου και όχι µόνο ο κωδικός πρόσβασης. «Αν µια φορά αποκτήσουν δυνατότητα πρόσβασης στο email, την έχουν για πάντα», επισηµαίνει ανώτερος αξιωµατικός της ΕΛ.ΑΣ. Σύµφωνα µε εκτιµήσεις, κάθε χρόνο µε τον τρόπο αυτό οι απατεώνες κερδίζουν περισσότερα από 4 δισεκατοµµύρια ευρώ παγκοσµίως, ενώ συνεχώς εξελίσσουν τις απάτες τους. ​
Επειδή στην αρχή του κειμένου λένε ότι η κ. Κουρή ήταν «θύμα της απάτης», θύμα ήταν ο γνωστός της. Η ίδια ήταν, άθελά της, το δόλωμα. Μπορεί κάποιος να της ζητήσει, φιλικά ή με το νόμο, να τον αποζημιώσει για τα δανεικά (που αυτά κι αν είναι «αγύριστα»);


----------



## crystal (Oct 16, 2010)

nickel said:


> *Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις αποστέλλεται στον κάτοχο ενός email ένα µήνυµα όπου η εταιρεία του λέει πως θα κάνει αναβάθµιση του λογαριασµού και ζητάει τον κωδικό πρόσβασης*.



Το εντυπωσιακό είναι ότι σ' αυτόν τον χορό μπήκε και το gmail, που κατά τα άλλα παρέχει εξαιρετική προστασία. (Εδώ και 5 χρόνια, ζήτημα να έχω λάβει 5 σπαμ.) Πριν από καμιά 15αριά μέρες έλαβα τέτοιο μήνυμα, υποτίθεται απ' αυτούς...



> Επειδή στην αρχή του κειμένου λένε ότι η κ. Κουρή ήταν «θύμα της απάτης», θύμα ήταν ο γνωστός της. Η ίδια ήταν, άθελά της, το δόλωμα. Μπορεί κάποιος να της ζητήσει, φιλικά ή με το νόμο, να τον αποζημιώσει για τα δανεικά (που αυτά κι αν είναι «αγύριστα»);



Εγώ πάλι πολύ θα ήθελα να με αποζημιώσουν τα (ευτυχώς ελάχιστα) άτομα που μου προωθούν ό,τι βλακεία φτάσει στα εισερχόμενά τους, από Λερναία μέχρι powerpoint με λουλούδια, βάζοντάς με σε μια λίστα 50 άγνωστων σ' εμένα παραληπτών χωρίς να πατάνε το κουμπάκι bcc. Πλέον ο λογαριασμός του yahoo είναι πρακτικά άχρηστος. Άσε που εδώ και μερικές εβδομάδες βρέθηκε ένας τρελός που μάζεψε 500 διευθύνσεις, έφτιαξε τη δική του λίστα και μας βομβαρδίζει καθημερινά με ντελιριακά μηνύματα με θεωρίες συνωμοσίας...


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2010)

crystal said:


> Άσε που εδώ και μερικές εβδομάδες βρέθηκε ένας τρελός που μάζεψε 500 διευθύνσεις, έφτιαξε τη δική του λίστα και μας βομβαρδίζει καθημερινά με ντελιριακά μηνύματα με θεωρίες συνωμοσίας...


Ποιον λες, τον Βενίτη; Το μεγαλύτερο νούμερο και τον μεγαλύτερο σπάμερ του ελληνικού διαδικτύου;


----------



## crystal (Oct 16, 2010)

Όχι, όχι, δεν είναι Βενίτης. Πέπλο μυστηρίου καλύπτει την ταυτότητα αυτού του φωστήρα. Του έχω αποκλείσει ήδη 2 διευθύνσεις, αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα επανέλθει...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2010)

nickel said:


> Μπα, βελτιώθηκαν τα ελληνικά των απατεώνων, δεν μεταφράζουν πια με μηχανή (ποιο καλόπαιδο τούς έκανε τη μετάφραση, άραγε...).



Εγώ σήμερα πρωτοπήρα τέτοιο μήνυμα (από λογαριασμό που γνωρίζω ότι είναι χακεμένος). Μου φαίνεται αδύνατο, επαναλαμβάνω, *αδύνατο* να διαβάσει άτομο με μητρική γλώσσα τα ελληνικά αυτό το κείμενο και να το πιστέψει (εκτός αν η παιδεία μας...). Αλλά κρίνετε μόνοι σας:

Ελπίζω να πάρετε αυτό για την ώρα; Συγγνώμη που δεν σας ενημερώσουμε για το ταξίδι μου στην Ισπανία για ένα πρόγραμμα, είμαι σήμερα στη Μαδρίτη και είμαι έχοντας κάποια προβλήματα εδώ γιατί μου άστοχη πορτοφόλι μου καθώς πήγαινα στο ξενοδοχείο, όπου τα χρήματά μου και άλλα πολύτιμα πράγματα. σήμερα το διαβατήριό μου και τα πράγματα μου έχουν κριθεί κάτω από τη διεύθυνση του ξενοδοχείου εκκρεμείς όταν κάνω την πληρωμή. 

Σας χρειάζομαι για να με βοηθήσει, με ένα δάνειο (2.600 ευρώ = 3.300 δολάρια) για να πληρώσει τους λογαριασμούς του ξενοδοχείου μου και στον εαυτό μου να πάρει πίσω στο σπίτι. Θα εκτιμούσα ό, τι μπορείτε να αντέξετε οικονομικά να με βοηθήσει με, εγώ θα επιστρέψει πίσω τα χρήματα σας το συντομότερο που θα επιστρέψω, επιτρέψτε μου να ξέρω αν μπορεί να είναι οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια; ASAP. Δεν έχω ένα τηλέφωνο όπου i μπορεί να επιτευχθεί. Είμαι τόσο σύγχυση τώρα. παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με αμέσως 

Η βοήθειά σας είναι ιδιαίτερα αποτελεσματικό, 
Χαιρετισμοί, 

Υπογραφή
[αληθινό όνομα, ξεχασμένου συνεργάτη]​
Ελληνικά μπορεί να μην ξέρουμε, αλλά ότι (2.600 ευρώ = 3.300 δολάρια) ξέρουμε....


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 30, 2010)

Συνέχεια στις προσπάθειες εξαπάτησης:

Έλαβα σήμερα στο email μου μήνυμα, δήθεν από την Εθνική Τράπεζα, με κανονικό λογότυπο επάνω και από τη διεύθυνση [email protected], ενώ η κανονική διεύθυνση email της τράπεζας είναι [email protected].

Το περιεχόμενο του μηνύματος:

Αγαπητοί πελάτες,

Τα αρχεία μας δείχνουν ότι η σύνδεση του λογαριασμού σας έχει παγώσει λόγω *της ακόλουθους λόγους.*

Είσοδος* σε δίκη *με ανακριβείς πληροφορίες.

Ελλιπής ή ελλείποντα στοιχεία που χρησιμοποιούνται για *την Εθνική Τράπεζα ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό.*

Σας προτρέπουμε *να αποκαταστήσει *την Εθνική Τράπεζα σε απευθείας σύνδεση λογαριασμού *αμέσως να αποτρέψει* το κλείσιμο του λογαριασμού σας.

Κάντε κλικ στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο για *να αποκατασταθεί η Εθνική Τράπεζα ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό:*


```
https://www.nbg.gr/wps/portal/LoginPageMap?loginPage=true
```


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2010)

Γιατί όμως αυτή η διεύθυνση στο τέλος; Λειτουργεί; Είναι παγίδα;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 30, 2010)

Εννοείται ότι δεν τη δοκίμασα. Μπορεί ακόμα και με το κλικ να σου εγκαθιστά κακόβουλο λογισμικό.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 28, 2011)

Μήνυμα που έλαβα σήμερα στο Facebook:

Έχω Dousou Saka, ιδιωτική δικηγόροι εκλιπόντος Michael X, τους πολίτες, ο οποίος στο παρελθόν εργάστηκε ως σκηνοθέτης petroliers αρκετά Μπενίν στις 27 Μάιο του 2008 ο πελάτης μου και η οικογένειά του είχε εμπλακεί σε τροχαίο ατύχημα, δυστυχώς, έχασαν τη ζωή τους ο πελάτης μου έχει μια αξία λογαριασμό περίπου 9.700.000 Million Dollas δολαρίων που κατατίθενται σε τραπεζικό εδώ, παρακαλούμε στείλτε ένα e-mail και τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου στο e-mail μου: [email protected], γι 'αυτό θα σας στείλουμε περισσότερες πληροφορίες για σας. Ευχαριστώ, Dousou Saka Tele: 00229-98582823

Ο Michael X έχει το δικό μου επώνυμο, ώστε να πιστέψω (η αφελής) ότι μπορεί να πρόκειται για συγγενή μου. Πάντα έχω την περιέργεια να μάθω ποιος αφελής μπορεί να τσιμπάει σε τέτοια πράγματα. Πάντως, πριν από αρκετά χρόνια ένας γνωστός μου ταξιτζής μού ζήτησε τη βοήθειά μου για να απαντήσει σε επιστολή όπου του έλεγαν ότι είχε κερδίσει κάτι εκατομμύρια σε κάποιο λαχείο της Ισπανίας. Τον διαβεβαίωσα ότι είναι απάτη και ελπίζω ότι δεν απευθύνθηκε σε άλλον για να τον βοηθήσει να εισπράξει τα κέρδη του.


----------

